# Kalamazoo Stove Question



## Prichan (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a very large old Kalamazoo Franklin stove, assume it is coal/wood, brown simulated wood cast iron. The grate in firebox is broken and need to replace the micah window panes. Does anybody have idea where I might be able to get parts for this monster? Would like to use it to heat my barn.


----------



## begreen (Aug 17, 2013)

Try calling Woodmans and see if they can help with the grate. The mica window (isinglass) is available from multiple locations in sheets you trim to size.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)

A local ironworks can probably fab a grate for that beast.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 17, 2013)

If that is an open hole under the door, game over. Time for the scrap yard.


----------



## Prichan (Aug 18, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> If that is an open hole under the door, game over. Time for the scrap yard.


Yeah that is a missing door to nowhere it looks like. I think the stove would work without it.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

It would work as a garbage burner, *outdoors only*! Inside of a building you need a way to regulate the air supply to the fire. That missing door held the air regulator(s). In the least, make a new door with reliable air regulation copied from an old Fisher or Jotul.


----------



## Prichan (Aug 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> It would work as a garbage burner, *outdoors only*! Inside of a building you need a way to regulate the air supply to the fire. That missing door held the air regulator(s). In the least, make a new door with reliable air regulation copied from an old Fisher or Jotul.


Thanks be green. It might be worth it reviving that old stove, it'd kick some heat wicked.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Make sure that it is good condition throughout. Examine carefully for any cracks. The last thing you want is that stove splitting open with a belly of fire. Note that it will need 3 ft in all directions from any combustible.


----------



## Prichan (Aug 18, 2013)

begreen said:


> Make sure that it is good condition throughout. Examine carefully for any cracks. The last thing you want is that stove splitting open with a belly of fire. Note that it will need 3 ft in all directions from any combustible.


Seems no cracks in the structure save for the grate which is removable. It's a beast. It's got a crank handle what connects to cogged wheels inside that I think must have been to clean the burnt coal or ash out.


----------



## begreen (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely a coal stove. That could be a problem. Even if you made your own door the air supply will not be correct for wood burning. I would scrap it and get a used wood stove instead.


----------

